# Rome Artifact Rocker vs Camber



## Dominic McGuire (Oct 27, 2016)

*2015-2016 Rome Artifact Rocker vs Camber*

Whats up guys, 
I made a post last week in regards to what park boards i should look into. This week I caught my eye on the Rome Artifact Rocker for a killer price. Been thinking about it but not sure if the Rocker or Camber would be better. Im concerned that the Artifact Rocker may be to soft. I ride park but I find myself in the mountains ounce in awhile so i feel like having a board like a noodle might be a hindrance . The Rocker would kill it in the park but I feel like the Artifact Camber is more of an all mountain board. What do you guys think? Anyone have experience with both? 

Also, it seems that the biggest size for these boards are 155-156. Im been looking for 159 so not sure if they would be to small. I said it in my last post but Ill state my stats again:
5'11
size 11.5 foot
160lb 

Would appreciate some help on this. Thanks guys! :smile:


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

I ride an Artifact Rocker and have never had any issues when I've ridden Killington, Mont Tremblant, and my local Ohio hill. It definitely is a noodle, but I was actually surprised how well it handled itself outside of the park. Now, don't get me wrong, I wouldn't want to mach down the hill straight lined, but for riding around and using the hill as your park, it kills it. If I would have ahd my jibsaw at Killington last year, I probably would have used that. It doesn't handle ice worth shit, but thats to be expected from a full rocker noodle.

I have used mine for everything from jibs, to kickers up to ~30ish footers. Didn't have any issue. When this one breaks (it's only a matter of time), I could see myself going for another artifact rocker. I also liked the run or two I had on the Arbor Zygote Twin for a similar style board. Maybe not as noodley, but would fit this niche of riding as well, if not better.


----------



## Dominic McGuire (Oct 27, 2016)

dfitz364 said:


> I ride an Artifact Rocker and have never had any issues when I've ridden Killington, Mont Tremblant, and my local Ohio hill. It definitely is a noodle, but I was actually surprised how well it handled itself outside of the park. Now, don't get me wrong, I wouldn't want to mach down the hill straight lined, but for riding around and using the hill as your park, it kills it. If I would have ahd my jibsaw at Killington last year, I probably would have used that. It doesn't handle ice worth shit, but thats to be expected from a full rocker noodle.
> 
> I have used mine for everything from jibs, to kickers up to ~30ish footers. Didn't have any issue. When this one breaks (it's only a matter of time), I could see myself going for another artifact rocker. I also liked the run or two I had on the Arbor Zygote Twin for a similar style board. Maybe not as noodley, but would fit this niche of riding as well, if not better.


cool, definitely considering the rocker then. BTW not sure if you have an insight on bindings but im trying to decide between the Union Force Pro vs the Ride EX. You have any experince with either? The Union is a bit more expensive but i wouldn't mind spending abut more if one is better then the other. There is also the Burton FreeStyle but what Ive read is they are pretty cheap.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Dominic McGuire said:


> cool, definitely considering the rocker then. BTW not sure if you have an insight on bindings but im trying to decide between the Union Force Pro vs the Ride EX. You have any experince with either? The Union is a bit more expensive but i wouldn't mind spending abut more if one is better then the other. There is also the Burton FreeStyle but what Ive read is they are pretty cheap.




Can't help ya much with bindings sadly enough. All I have ever used are Union Contact Pros on all of my boards. I absolutely love those, but can't compare them to much else. I have Flux DS's for this coming year, but I'm sure someone with more experience with those will come along and help point ya in the right direction on bindings soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

